# ;) matsch und schmodder bilder -



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

..aus aktuellem anlass..... gruss, kati    ( mit schnee, das hat sich ja erstmal erledigt ...)


----------



## Votec Tox (11. Januar 2011)

Na dann will ich gleich mal Bilder von unserer Tour am Samstag einstellen 

Hoch gings auf dem Waldweg:






Durfte auf dieser Tour einem Fahrtechnikkönner hier aus dem Forum meinen Hausberg zeigen, 
er zeigt mir dann Hinterrad versetzen in der Spitzkehre:






Ich hatte schon zu kämpfen die rutschigen und engen Kehren einfach rum zu fahren:






Während er lächelnd auf dem rutschigen Baumstamm fuhr:






Und hüpf:





Habe ich das besser nicht nachgemacht 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (11. Januar 2011)

Ergebnis der letzten Sonntagstour - nach dem großen Tauen:












Der Umwerfer (Ja wo isser denn? ) hat trotzdem noch funktioniert!


----------



## chayenne06 (11. Januar 2011)

hmmm
da hab ich auch noch was. ist zwar schon a bisserl her... ich liebe matsch und regen !!


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

...schön schon mal !!  morgen fahr´ich auch mal wieder ne längere tour . hoffe , der photo hält - spinnt mom . wieder bisschen rum ...


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

soooo......


----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Januar 2011)

So, heute morgen mein neues Bike gleich mal mit einer kleinen Matschtour eingeweiht
Das Bike sieht gar net so schlimm aus dafür hab ich etwas mehr abgekriegt...
Übrigens die schuhe waren mal schwarz!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

..... hier hielt sich der matsch noch in grenzen


----------



## Principiante (15. Januar 2011)

...oh so grün!

Sieht ja aus wie im Frühling, schön!


LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2011)

.... ist auch vom herbst ... november irgendwann . mom . steht da alles unter wasser


----------



## alet08 (16. Januar 2011)

*freischaufel* und *wegbin*

 , Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (16. Januar 2011)

...ich war heute auch endlich mal wieder mit meinem  Ghost  unterwegs:

















Ich bin lange nicht mehr damit gefahren und gegen mein Freerider ( _7 Kg unterschied!_ ), kam es mir wie eine Feder vor. Ist schon was feines.

(...außer die Hundekacke an meinem Vorderreifen..._grummel_...)

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

..... schön wars heute !!!    schönes ghost , find´ich !!!!!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. Januar 2011)

yippiii
wir haben die Bikesaison heute auch eingeleitet. YES!
slippery wenn wet war es  Aber sooo cool!
Ich lerne gerade die Räder einzeln zu bedienen (Vorderrad oder Rückrad kontrolliert lupfen) bin ganz stolz aber total PLATT. *gähn*
Unsere Schätze im Matsch:
R5


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

bild ??? seh´nix ....


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> bild ??? seh´nix ....



sorrryyy ich arbeite dran


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. Januar 2011)

jetzt hab ich auch das Bild anhängen können. 
Anfänger in allen Ebenen des Hobbies/Forums *grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

...seh´immer noch nix ....


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...seh´immer noch nix ....



komisch
Schatzi kann es von seinem Rechner aus sehen. 
(hängt an meiner "Mail" weiter oben)


----------



## Erster_2010er (16. Januar 2011)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> komisch
> Schatzi kann es von seinem Rechner aus sehen.
> (hängt an meiner "Mail" weiter oben)


Alle "Beiträge" rolleyes von Trek6500 alias Blutbuche am besten überlesen.
Foto ist da, im Album habe ich die anderen angesehen.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (16. Januar 2011)

Ich sehe es auch 

Soviel Sonne hatten wir heut nicht aber schön wars trozdem!


----------



## Rubinstein5 (16. Januar 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> Alle "Beiträge" rolleyes von Trek6500 alias Blutbuche am besten überlesen.
> Foto ist da, im Album habe ich die anderen angesehen.



danke sehr für die Info 
wusste gerade gar nicht, was ich noch machen soll. 
R5


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

troll dich . (erster2010
 - anne , oder ähnliches ...- oder ev. eine zweite blutlache ...)
@rubinstein : ja , jetzt gehts .


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Januar 2011)

*Ähem... Die Kindergartentante ist wohlbehalten aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und schaut jetzt hier wieder öfter rein! Und sie mag keine Pöbeleien...  *


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

- und : das is gut so !!!!


----------

